# Jo Ann Fabrics 2018



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I didn't see anything on there yet like props, but last year the had some good stuff. Maybe they will have more this year.
Some of the fabric patterns looked nice though.
I really like these: https://www.joann.com/halloween-cotton-fabric-44in-glow-in-the-dark-haunted-house/15548365.html
https://www.joann.com/halloween-cotton-fabric-44in-glow-in-the-dark-ghosts/15548373.html
https://www.joann.com/halloween-cotton-fabric-43in-bewitching-hour/15547938.html


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I believe Joann Fabrics was the store that had tarot card printed fabric. I so wanted that design, but it was sold out at 2 or 3 stores in my area. I was told at one store that someone bought the entire roll. I was bummed!


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

I hope that this year's fabrics are better than last year. The 2017 collection was so basic and flat (at least in my area). I hope they bring back some vintage-style prints like this guy: 
https://www.joann.com/halloween-costume-fabric-43in-owls-and-stars/15032642.html


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

I love the Bewitching Hour prints!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Did anyone purchase the misting metal cauldron from last year? I kept eyeing it during markdowns but was worried the mist would be underwhelming for the size of the bowl.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

https://www.joann.com/search?q=hall...ule=new-products&sz=36&start=0&prefv1=Product sort by new. Im seeing some cool stuff, but some of the prices are oddly high

also they have some cool looking mini halloween village items


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Bought a whole bunch of these in the "spring" Clearance section, marked down 70% from 9.99 to 2.99! And I was complaining about how expensive they are just the other day! Downside is, they require three AG13 batteries each... another expense.


----------



## Engelspook (Jun 11, 2018)

Was just in Jo Ann's and they are putting out Halloween ? they mostly had harvest but they did have out some Halloween fairy garden and some skeletons. They had a bunny and raccoon skeleton! Super excited because since I have a pet rabbit, I like to include him (he loves being dressed up about as much as my husband). I keep my bunny wreath on the door all year and just change his accessories( 4th of July bow and pin wheel right now). Sorry just SO excited ?? 
My Cinnamon Snickerdoodle Bunny will be five in November and so I have been looking for skeleton and zombie bunnies for that long and now they have them! At Home had a ghost and a witch bunny also! ?????


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Those bunnies are creepy and I love them! Hopefully I'll be able to get one. I have several boney things around, but I've never seen a bunny.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Awww those bunnies are so cute! (If you can say that about a skeleton! Lol). I don’t want to see bunnies at the moment though, I just found a dead baby bunny in my garage.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

These aren't my pics, they are from Hill House on facebook. But here is a few more samples of the fabric they have this year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 552761
> 
> 
> View attachment 552763
> ...



Ohhhh I really like that first one! Not sure what I’d do with it yet but I may just have to get some of that!


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhh I really like that first one! Not sure what I’d do with it yet but I may just have to get some of that!


Those first two are incredible! Definitely going to be sewing a lot this year... I just got Beauty and the Beast stained glass fabric from there for a skirt, I'm going to have to save up for those two as well! Cotton, I hope.



Engelspook said:


> Was just in Jo Ann's and they are putting out Halloween �� they mostly had harvest but they did have out some Halloween fairy garden and some skeletons. They had a bunny and raccoon skeleton! Super excited because since I have a pet rabbit, I like to include him (he loves being dressed up about as much as my husband). I keep my bunny wreath on the door all year and just change his accessories( 4th of July bow and pin wheel right now). Sorry just SO excited ����
> My Cinnamon Snickerdoodle Bunny will be five in November and so I have been looking for skeleton and zombie bunnies for that long and now they have them! At Home had a ghost and a witch bunny also! ����������


Clearly, I like rabbits. My own Hellabunny passed on at the age of 11 two years ago. Those bunny skeletons are cute, but I like the jackelope skeleton I got last year at Target better..odd to say, but it's more realistic. I'm still not sure whether I want to paint it or not, or what I should do about his way too long tail, LOL.

View attachment 552903


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

I hunted up a link to the two fabrics I particularly liked. I didn't see the other one in the Halloween Fabric section. It looks like they aren't available for shipping, but my local store has them both in stock. ;-)

Trickery
View attachment 552905


Ouija Board
View attachment 552907


----------



## Engelspook (Jun 11, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Awww those bunnies are so cute! (If you can say that about a skeletonLol). I don’t want to see bunnies at the moment though, I just found a dead baby bunny in my garage. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/sad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />





Kemp Sparky said:


> Spirits Vineyard said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh I really like that first one! Not sure what I’d do with it yet but I may just have to get some of that!
> ...


?? I only find bugs, lizards, and two snakes dead in my garage. Poor baby bunny


----------



## Engelspook (Jun 11, 2018)

McBernes said:


> Those bunnies are creepy and I love them! Hopefully I'll be able to get one. I have several boney things around, but I've never seen a bunny.


I know! Need to go get a pic of the raccoon. They had another skeleton that might have been a fox. It was a cross between a cat and a dog but it had a really thick tail. I usually just do a generic Halloween Theme, but this year I'm going for a Haunted Forest, so these forest skeletons are a must have.


----------



## Engelspook (Jun 11, 2018)

How did Hellabunny get that name? Sounds like either a great bunny or very mischievous. Great skeleton! I would paint it cause most of my backdrops are dark so the lighter colors would stand out better


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Kemp Sparky said:


> Those first two are incredible! Definitely going to be sewing a lot this year... I just got Beauty and the Beast stained glass fabric from there for a skirt, I'm going to have to save up for those two as well! Cotton, I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cut the tail off mine and added a fluorescent pink mink ball (like you’d see on someone’s purse or keychain) that I got for a couple of bucks from eBay. It’s hysterical!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG - the bunny! I need it! It would go perfectly with my Beagle skeletons! My (living) dog is the world's most useless Beagle and allows rabbits to hang out in our yard, so it would be a cute nod towards him. 

That's a good idea to cut the tail off the jackalope. I didn't know what to do with it, either!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I found the SKU number for Trickery, but has anyone found the item or SKU number for any of the other patterns? I’m not finding them online.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE that fabric. It's a nice change from the usual cutesy stuff you see there.

Went to my Joanns & they are far behind. They've got fall out with a teeny bit of Halloween. They had their stamping stuff on sale so I bought some of that & fabric paint to repaint a squishy I bought.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> I found the SKU number for Trickery, but has anyone found the item or SKU number for any of the other patterns? I’m not finding them online.


Trickery: https://www.joann.com/halloween-cotton-fabric-45in-trickery/15547706.html

Ouija: https://www.joann.com/halloween-cotton-fabric-43in-ouija-board/15547870.html

I couldn't find the others, they may just have been at the poster's local store. It's always good to check the discount bin for last year's patterns. I got an AWESOME Kentucky Derby fabric three days before the derby at 60% off + 20% off coupon because it was last year's print. Made a mantel scarf. ^.^

Here's the Halloween Fabric Department, there's lots of other cool prints in there! https://www.joann.com/fabric/holiday-fabric/halloween-holiday-fabric/


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

Engelspook said:


> Kemp Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...


Hellabunny was a "Cinnamon Chinchilla" rabbit, and he was a "Hell of a bunny!" LOL ;-)



halloweenscreamqueen said:


> I cut the tail off mine and added a fluorescent pink mink ball (like you’d see on someone’s purse or keychain) that I got for a couple of bucks from eBay. It’s hysterical!


That does sound fun. I tend to go with more realistic setups, though, so a pink puff ball wouldn't fit my aesthetic very well. I imagine it looks really good on the black skeleton, though! :-D I will probably snip the tail off a few inches below the hip, pull the vinyl off the wire and replace it with the vinyl from the end of the tail. A little involved, maybe, but I think it will look pretty well finished if I can get the vinyl to come off the wire properly. That is, if I'm remembering correctly how the skeleton is structured--I might be thinking of a cat skeleton I bought around the same time... I have a bunch of those animal skeletons I need to make over, now. I'll have to do them all in a batch one day. ^.^


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone know the name or item number of the purplish skulls fabric that Hill House posted on FB and Spirit’s Vineyard posted on here??? I neeeeeeed it!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Got some fabric today so my brother in law can make me some pillows and table runners! Any interest from you guys for pillow covers? PM me if you’re interested...


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I picked up the skeleton ghosts fabric. And my kids got Jack and pumpkin fabric.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Does anyone know the name or item number of the purplish skulls fabric that Hill House posted on FB and Spirit’s Vineyard posted on here??? I neeeeeeed it!


I found the purple skulls fabric.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone for posting pictures of the fabric. I need to pick some up and am loving all of what has been posted. It’s going to difficult to not leave the store with more than I need.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> . . . they have some cool looking mini halloween village items


Is there an easy link to show the mini Halloween village items?
I've randomly found some individual "Maker's Halloween Littles' items shown on line, but I'm interested in miniature tombstones and such to add to a village. 
(Bought a few at Michaels, but there aren't any Joann locations as close by to me to check myself.)


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

xmscity1225 said:


> Is there an easy link to show the mini Halloween village items?
> I've randomly found some individual "Maker's Halloween Littles' items shown on line, but I'm interested in miniature tombstones and such to add to a village.


So, I'm guessing there isn't any way to easily check the Joann's website to see their miniature items that would work in a lit village display?


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

xmscity1225 said:


> So, I'm guessing there isn't any way to easily check the Joann's website to see their miniature items that would work in a lit village display?


Here is the category for Halloween Miniatures: https://www.joann.com/floral-and-we...alloween&icn=HalloweenLP&ici=fairy-garden-cat


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Kemp Sparky said:


> Here is the category for Halloween Miniatures: https://www.joann.com/floral-and-we...alloween&icn=HalloweenLP&ici=fairy-garden-cat


Thank you!
Unfortunately, I think Michaels has a better selection of what I want, but there are a few possibilities here that might make it worth my schlepping to a Joann's in the near future.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

You're welcome!


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

xmscity1225 said:


> Unfortunately, I think Michaels has a better selection of what I want, but there are a few possibilities here that might make it worth my schlepping to a Joann's in the near future.


Finally made it to a Joann's store today (but a smaller one, not one of the larger ones with a better selection) and checked out the Halloween and Fall miniatures.
They even had the tombstones I was curious about, but unfortunately they were larger than I wanted.  

I miss the days back when Joann's use to have lit Halloween and Christmas villages, but that was quite a few years ago.
(They even use to have an Easter village collection with bunny figures and lit houses.)


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

I might be too young to know for sure, but I wonder if miniatures just faded out of the community's psyche over time? I remember when I was very young that my grandpa had a huge Christmas display, but now, he doesn't put it out at all any more.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ulchabhan said:


> I might be too young to know for sure, but I wonder if miniatures just faded out of the community's psyche over time? I remember when I was very young that my grandpa had a huge Christmas display, but now, he doesn't put it out at all any more.


When it comes to holiday village displays, as some people get older, it seems to take more effort to get everything out of storage, set it up in a display, then take it down / box it up / put it back in storage.

If you can do it, maybe you should ask your grandfather if he'd still like to display the village if he could get some help to set it up / take it down again after the holidays are over?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

It's the truth about getting older and trying to get up any decorations let alone the Xmas village. I never stop buying for mine even tho I wonder why I'm buying it. Sometimes I see stuff I can't seem to live without. I probably have close to 35 new houses or businesses for my xmas village that I have never used. Then one year we started the ranch and that was a whole new section. I keep saying I'm gonna put it up in the garage but just never get around to it. It's massive for sure but in order to do it I would have to be able to sit and set it up on tables.

Half of the garage gets a halloween display so then people would be able to view the xmas village in the other half of the garage. Sure would love for someone to see it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Entire stock of Halloween decor on 50% off sale. Funkins, 60% off. Shipping 4.99 on entire order. Plus Friends and Family 25% off order thru Saturday 9/29. Details on site.


----------

